

What is your biggest challenge with web forms? - primadg

I've started to interview people about web form builders services and only 1 of 10 wants to use online services.<p>Why don't you use online services like wufoo or formstack?<p>What is your biggest challenge with web forms?
======
pixeloution
Building a form isn't a challenge. Its trivial. Most developers have stock CSS
and validation they reuse from project to project, customizing as necessary.

Services like wufoo and formstack are for non-technical users, not developers.

